
Show HN: I made an app that tells you exactly how profitable every investor is - nigelteo
https://tradably.app.link/RtiZbKdY5M
======
nigelteo
Hi all! I was in the finance industry several years and realised that there is
a lack of transparency in the investments space. So together with my team, we
came up with Tradably that allows users to share actionable investment ideas,
and to build a portfolio to showcase their investment prowess with real-time
verifications.

I hope you'll enjoy the app!

~~~
Amir6
Hey, this looks great. What is the best way to contact you? I'm planning to
install it and will try to provide some feedback.

~~~
nigelteo
Hi Amir6! Thanks for showing your interest! You can contact me at
nigel.teo@tradably.com!

